# Glasfaserkabel kaputt oder nicht?



## Haui92 (2. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,
in der Hoffnung das sich hier jemand mit Glasfaserkabeln auskennt stelle ich hier mal mein Problem vor. 

Mein Vermieter hat die Woche vom Schaltkasten im Keller bis in die Wohnung Glasfaserkabel verlegt. Jetzt ist mir ein großes Missgeschick passiert und beim Schrank verrücken, um Kabelkanäle zu verlegen, ist das Kabel kurz unter den Standfuß vom Schrank gerutscht und das Gewicht vom Schrank stand drauf. An der Isolierung sieht man es auch das Gewicht drauf gelastet hat.
Ich frage mich jetzt natürlich ob das Kabel dadurch kaputt gegangen sein kann. 
Es ist ca. 3mm dick, um die Faser an sich ist nochmal eine Art rote Isolierung und darum nochmal sehr viele gelbe Schutzfasern die anscheinend da sind um das Kabel zu schützen (anscheind speziell vor Druck so wie passiert) und dann kommt die weiße ummantelung/Isolierung das Kabels.

Am Dienstag kommt schon der Telekom Techniker, also ist kein Spielraum das Kabel zu tauschen. Was sagt ihr könnte es gebrochen sein oder steckt ein Kabel so eine kurze Belastung weg? 
Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich sagen das nichts passiert ist, weil es bei der dicke und dem eigenen Schutz des Kabels gar nicht dazu kommen kann das sich die Faser unter punktuellem Druck stark knickt. Aber ich bin kein Fachmann und weiß nicht wie es tatsächlich bei der Empfindlichkeit der Kabel bestellt ist. Ich weiß nur das es nicht stark geknickt werden darf.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Dezember 2018)

Haui92 schrieb:


> Mein Vermieter hat die Woche vom Schaltkasten im Keller bis in die Wohnung Glasfaserkabel verlegt.


Dein Vermieter hat das verlegt?

Ein Glasfaserkabel hält schon etwas aus, wenn es nicht gerade geknickt wird.


----------



## efdev (2. Dezember 2018)

Ist eher nen Ratespielt also Wette ich darauf das es noch ganz ist.
Ich hab mal beim verlegen nen fießen Knick ins Kabel gemacht das hatte am Ende auch kein Problem, danach hab ich aus neugierde etwas mit nem Abschnittrest "gespielt" und musste feststellen das Kabel war schon ziemlich robust. 
Kommt aber auch immer auf das genaue Kabel an, das genannte hatte noch nen Nagerschutz war also sowieso schon robuster.


----------



## FrozenPie (2. Dezember 2018)

Wenn der Telekom Techniker sowieso am Dienstag kommt, wird er dir auch gleich sagen können ob das Kabel defekt ist 
Du kannst ein Glasfaserkabel auch dadurch zerstören indem du es zerquetschst, da Risse im Kern das Licht schon so stark streuen können, dass das Signal unbrauchbar wird. Diese Kabel haben meines Wissen auch nur einen Schutz gegen zu starke Zugbelastung aber keinen gegen Quetschungen, weshalb es gut möglich sein kann, dass das Kabel jetzt hinüber ist.


----------



## Haui92 (2. Dezember 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Dein Vermieter hat das verlegt?
> 
> Ein Glasfaserkabel hält schon etwas aus, wenn es nicht gerade geknickt wird.



Ja ist ne komplizierte Geschichte. Telekom hat Probleme gemacht, er betreibt selber eine Baufirma. Das Kabel hat er direkt von der Telekom. Aber das würde jetzt den Rahmen sprengen das alles zu erklären wie es dazu gekommen ist. 

OK das hört sich schon mal gut an wie du das beschreibst. Es ist halt augenscheinlich ein einfaches Kabel mit oben beschriebenen Aufbau. Ich hab mir jetzt auch mal ein kurzes Stück abgeschnitten, weil ich in der Wohnung genug übrig habe und "spiele" auch mal damit rum.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Dezember 2018)

Keine Ahnung wie das bei In-Net Anbindungen aussieht, aber bei den Lichtleitern in der Firma lässt sich die Funktion immer am einfachsten testen indem man das Kabel aussteckt und auf ein weißes Blatt Papier richtet. Sieht man einen Lichtpunkt ist ein Signal da.
Edit: ok, hab Mal nachgeschlagen und in dem Gebiet scheint man IR-Licht zu benutzen, dann sieht man natürlich so wenig, eine Handykamera (=CMOS Sensor ohne Filter) sollte es aber noch zeigen können.


----------



## Haui92 (2. Dezember 2018)

Die Möglichkeit hab ich leider nicht. Das Kabel liegt nur da. Es ist nirgends angeschlossen. Doofe frage kann ich auch an das eine Ende eine starke LED dran halten und den test machen?


----------



## efdev (2. Dezember 2018)

ja sollte gehen wir haben immer mit der Taschenlampe reingeleuchtet.


----------



## chaotium (2. Dezember 2018)

Ja eine Starke LED Taschenlampe kann reichen


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (2. Dezember 2018)

Könnte schon sein das da was beschädigt ist(siehe nachteile bzw.mögliche Störung),wenn man vor und nachteile liest bei Galsfaserkabel.

Vorteile

    hohe Übertragungsraten (Gigabit- bis Terabit-Bereich)
    sehr große Reichweiten durch geringe Dämpfung (bis mehrere hundert Kilometer)
    geringe Kosten pro übertragenes Bit
    kein Übersprechen (ungewollte Signaleinstreuung auf benachbarte Fasern)
    keine Beeinflussung durch äußere elektrische oder elektromagnetische Störfelder
    keine Erdung nötig
    Verlegbarkeit in explosionsgefährdetem Umfeld
    im Primär- bzw. Sekundärbereich meist kostengünstiger durch nicht notwendige Erdung, Potentialausgleich, Abschirmung und Überspannungsschutz
    Möglichkeit zur Signalübermittlung an auf Hochspannungspotential liegenden Komponenten, zum Beispiel bei Anlagen der Hochspannungs-Gleichstrom-Übertragung


Nachteile

    hoher Konfektionierungsaufwand (Installation durch Spezialfirmen)
    Schwachstelle Steckertechnologie (Verschmutzung, Justage)
    relativ empfindlich gegenüber mechanischer Belastung
    teure Gerätetechnik
    aufwendige und komplexe Messtechnik


mögliche Störungen

    Dämpfung durch
        Spleiße dämpfen um 0,02 bis 0,2 dB
        Einschlüsse
        Deformierung des Kernes dämpft um 2 bis 5 dB/km
    Faserbruch
    Dispersion
        Monomode-Faser: Dispersion kann jedoch durch dispersionskompensierende Fasern kompensiert werden. dadurch sehr großes Bandbreitenlängenprodukt.
        Multimode-Faser: Dispersion ist entsprechend groß, daher ist das Bandbreitenlängenprodukt klein.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Dezember 2018)

Haui92 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt auch mal ein kurzes Stück abgeschnitten, weil ich in der Wohnung genug übrig habe und "spiele" auch mal damit rum.


 Vorsicht!
Ich war in einer glasfaserverabeitenden Firma (Verteilerherstellung).
Die haben strengste Sicherheitsmaßnahmen gegen Mikroglassplitter.
Die dringen in den Blutkreislauf ein und können Schäden am Körper verursachen.

Also laß die Finger von nicht abgeschlossenen Glasfaserenden!


----------



## Haui92 (2. Dezember 2018)

Dann probiere ich das später mal. Muss ich gleich Panik schieben wenn es nicht funktioniert? Oder gibt es auch andere Faktoren das es nicht funktioniert?


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Dezember 2018)

Wohin geht das Kabel von wo aus?


----------



## VJoe2max (2. Dezember 2018)

Glasfaserkabel sind zwar robuster als man vllt. denkt, aber so eine Belastung wie du sie beschreibst kann das Kabel durchaus zerstört haben. Wenn der Untergrund auf dem das Kabel lag relativ weich war (Holzboden z.B.) bevor es belastet wurde noch eher als bei einem sehr harten Untergrund. In jedem Fall würde ich aber bei einer zurückbleibenden plastischen Verformung des äußeren Schutzmantels eher davon ausgehen, dass die Faser gebrochen ist, als dass sie noch OK ist. Du kannst freilich Glück gehabt haben und die Faser ist noch intakt, aber ich würde nicht darauf wetten.  

*Edit:* Wenn beim Einziehen des Kabels vernünftig gearbeitet wurde und im Keller bzw. an der Hausanschlussbox noch nicht gespleißt wurde, könntest du auch wenn das Kabel an der Druckstelle defekt sein sollte Glück haben. Dann dürften nämlich auf beiden Seiten genügend Überlängen vorhanden sein, so dass man das Kabel evtl. noch ein Stück weiter in die Wohnung blasen und die Schadstelle dann einfach abschneiden kann (wenn es jetzt nicht grad um fttd, sondern bloß um ftth mit Wanddose geht). Geht allerdings nur wenn der Telekom-Techniker ein kleines Einblasgeräät dabei hat. Einfach dran ziehen würde nur klappen wenn der Verlegeweg wirklich nahezu frei von Bögen ist - was mEn in der Praxis selten der Fall ist. Ansonsten läuft man da Gefahr noch mehr kaputt zu machen.

Je nach dem was es für ein Glasfaserkabel ist (Singlemode oder Multimode) wird das mit dem reinleuchten per Taschenlampe gar nicht klappen oder nur extrem wenig Licht ankommen, so dass es schwer zu erkennen ist, ob die Faser OK ist. Hab grad erst vor paar Tagen versucht das Licht einer IR-LED per direktem Kontakt des LED-Gehäuses mit einem SC-Steckverbinder in eine Singlemode-Faser einzukoppeln, um ein einfaches Signal ein paar hundert Meter weiterzuleiten (Detektion per IR-Fototransistor). Das klappt aber nicht so ohne Weiteres weil der Kern von Singlemode-Fasern nur 9µm Durchmesser hat (der Glasmantel hat 125µm) und der Akzeptanzwinkel damit extrem klein ist (mitunter deshalb wird da im Normalfall auch mit IR-Lasern gearbeitet und nicht mit LEDs). Werde es jetzt nochmal mit einer IR-Sammellinse versuchen.
Bei einer Multimodefaser wie sie bei Hausinstalltionen häufiger verwendet wird, hat der lichtleitende Kern hingegen 50µm (Mantel ebenfalls 125µm). Da ist es schon etwas einfacher Licht einzukoppeln, aber auch 50µm sind gerade mal so dick wie ein dünnes Haar. In jedem Fall darf man sich das aber nicht so vorstellen wie bei den POF-Kabeln wie man sie aus dem Audio-Bereich kennt, die man problemlos mit einer Taschenlampe auf Durchgang testen kann (knapp 1mm Kerndurchmesser). 

Wenn das Glasfaserkabel bereits bis zur Quelle duchgespleißt ist sollte man btw. nicht in das offene Glasfaserende sehen. Man sieht zwar nichts, weil wir uns im IR-Spektrum befinden, aber da es sich um Laserlicht handelt, kann man damit seine Netzhaut trotzdem ganz schnell schädigen.


----------



## chaotium (2. Dezember 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Vorsicht!
> Ich war in einer glasfaserverabeitenden Firma (Verteilerherstellung).
> Die haben strengste Sicherheitsmaßnahmen gegen Mikroglassplitter.
> Die dringen in den Blutkreislauf ein und können Schäden am Körper verursachen.
> ...



wtf?

Quelle?


----------



## VJoe2max (2. Dezember 2018)

Ist bei allen dünnen Fasern so. Gleiches Phänomen wie bei Asbest, Glasfasermatten oder Carbon-Nanotubes <- insb. Bruch bzw. Staub davon sollte man tunlichst nicht einatmen oder mit den bloßen Fingern drin wühlen. (siehe Karzinogenitätsindex). Deshalb sollte man im Übrigen z. B. auch beim Schleifen von Glas oder glasfaserverstärkten Materialien immer Mundschutz tragen oder mit Wasserspülung arbeiten. 
Kurze aber sehr dünne Fasern (Aspektverhältnis > 3:1) können Zellwände durchdringen und wirken dann ggfls. karzinogen. 
Fertige Glasfasern sind mit 125µm Manteldurchmesser aber nicht so dünn, dass die Faser an sich ein Problem wäre. Aber wenn man sie bricht können sich ggfls. sehr feine Splitter bilden die den Kriterien entsprechen bei denen karzinogene Wirkungen nicht ausgeschlossen werden können.  
Beim Umgang mit einzelnen Fasern sollte man da imho also nicht unnötig die Pferde scheu machen - zumal die Fasern selbst nochmals ummantelt sind und nicht in tausend Teile brechen. Man muss sie auch zum Spleißen erst vorsichtig abmanteln, um sie anschließend zu brechen (ich spreche hier nicht vom Kabelmantel, sondern von dem dünnen Fasercoating). In der Faserproduktion ist das aber was anderes, denn da fällt viel mehr Glasstaub als beim Brechen einer Faser an und dieser Staub kann dann in der Tat gefährlich sein.
Arbeite bei einem Netzbetreiber bei dem wir u. a. auch ein eigenes ftth-Glasfasernetz aufbauen. Wir verarbeiten dabei fertige Glasfaserkabel mit unterschiedlichen Ummantelungen. Außer beim Spleißen, bei dem man das Fasercoating entfernt, und wie gesagt was das das Hineinsehen in aktive Faserenden oder aktive SFP-Module angeht, sind da eigentlich keine besonderen Sicherheitsmaßnahmen erforderlich.


----------



## Haui92 (2. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab jetzt meinen Vermieter kontaktiert.
Er legt mir morgen das Kabel doch freundlicher Weise nochmal schnell neu. Damit gehe ich allen Spekulationen um ein kaputtes Kabel aus dem Weg.


----------



## efdev (2. Dezember 2018)

Freut mich das dein Vermierter so nett ist


----------



## Haui92 (2. Dezember 2018)

Ja ich bin auch sehr froh darüber. Und ich seh das auch nicht als selbstverständlich an.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Dezember 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Quelle?


Ich beim Vorstellungsbesuch und Firmenbesichtigung, technischer Direktor der Firma.


----------



## chaotium (2. Dezember 2018)

Und ich bin der Motorenpapst Mario Illien...
NIcht böse gemeint aber daherschreiben kann jeder was


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Dezember 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Und ich bin der Motorenpapst Mario Illien...
> NIcht böse gemeint aber daherschreiben kann jeder was


Stimmt und den Namen der Firma werde ich nicht nennen.


----------

